# Sears Garage Door Opener Keypad Buttons too hard to press!!!



## Don2222 (May 19, 2011)

Hello

I have a sears garage door opener wired keypad that I installed outside next to the garage door back in June of 2003.

Over the years the rubbery buttons just got too hard to push in to make contact, especially in cold weather.

*Anyone else have this problem??*

Turns out that keypad is out of production but a new wireless one can replace it.

Little did I know there are about 3 different types so I bought the wrong one at first because I did not know the right one was on a different rack much further back in the store

Anyways, the 953684 wireless keyless entry pad as sears calls it, replaces the keypad that has door openers with blue buttons and a motor unit with an orange learn button that was made from 1997 to 2004. Of course mine has a date of 5/2002 under the left light cover near the orange learn button

So after removing the old keypad and plugging the hole for the wire with spray foam and filling in all divits with wood filler, then sanding and painting, I could easily install the new one except I jabbed my finger with the screw driver from bearing down a little too much on an angle when starting one of the new screw holes

P.S. The old wired digital unit inside that the old keypad plugs into, still works for opening the door from inside. I just unplugged the old keypad wire!! So the bonus here is, I do not have to reach in to hit the inside button quickly to close the door. I can now just hit the "Enter" button on the new keypad! With the lighted buttons and all it is nice to be in the 21st century again. LOL

See pics below:


----------



## heat seeker (May 19, 2011)

I hear you!  Last year I had to spring for new garage doors, so got new openers too. One wireless keypad outside operates either door. It's a real luxury to be able to open the doors from the outside! (And close them). They have the beam across the door, so it's pretty hard to hit the close button inside and duck out under the door. Now it's just hit the Enter, and they close. Nice toy!

I remember seeing, on a home inspection web site, that someone had put the beams and receivers up on the ceiling, facing each other. Totally defeated the purpose, but the doors would always close, no matter what was in the way. 

I'm thinking of moving mine to about 3 feet off the floor, just in case the car body is in the doorway. Where it is now, about 6" off the floor, the car body could be in the doorway and the door would still close. Any opinions?


----------



## woodgeek (May 19, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> I hear you!  Last year I had to spring for new garage doors, so got new openers too. One wireless keypad outside operates either door. It's a real luxury to be able to open the doors from the outside! (And close them). They have the beam across the door, so it's pretty hard to hit the close button inside and duck out under the door. Now it's just hit the Enter, and they close. Nice toy!
> 
> I remember seeing, on a home inspection web site, that someone had put the beams and receivers up on the ceiling, facing each other. Totally defeated the purpose, but the doors would always close, no matter what was in the way.
> 
> I'm thinking of moving mine to about 3 feet off the floor, just in case the car body is in the doorway. Where it is now, about 6" off the floor, the car body could be in the doorway and the door would still close. Any opinions?



the door will still reverse if it hits a hard obstacle at any height, the door isn't going to cut your car in half.  The optical sensor is for a small soft obstacle--like a kid, a puppy or a spare cerebral cortex.

no joke--I just upgraded a dead 80s opener for new, and got the same wireless closer.  It will be nice when I am out shoveling snow to close the door and keep the garage warm.  I never had a problem stepping over the beam when I am putting the door down.  When the door is up, hitting the beam turns the light on, which is also nice.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 19, 2011)

For some reason I forget now, I turned off the feature of turning on the light with the beam-just saying you can switch it on or off.
Those wireless keypads really come in handy.  I have one out by the motor operated farm gate at the end of the driveway too.
You can assign temporary codes to them too.
I like the way they light up.

apropos of nothing, I recently glued down some plastic garage threshholds to keep some of the water out, and they work pretty well.


----------



## Don2222 (May 19, 2011)

Hello

When I installed my safety beam, I made it the same height as the back bumper of the car. So I could not shut the door until the car was all the way in!!


----------

